# «Così Fuksas mi ha aggredito, sembrava invasato»



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

*«Così Fuksas mi ha aggredito, sembrava invasato»*

_Il racconto di Luca Cieri l'imprenditore presente alla lite con Bertolaso: inveiva, tirava piatti, poi è scappato

Massimiliano FuksasMILANO - «Non mi ero nemmeno accorto che c’era Massimiliano Fuksas. Ero a cena con mio figlio, mia madre, mio padre, i miei fratelli e mio nipote». Insomma, una normale cena di famiglia al ristorante. Normale fino a quando la porta della Nuova Fiorentina si è aperta ed è entrato Guido Bertolaso. «All’improvviso Fuksas ha iniziato a inveire» racconta Luca Cieri, ovvero il «bullo che ha preso le difese di Bertolaso aggredendoci» come lo ha definito l’architetto della «Nuvola» dell’Eur, protagonista domenica sera di una lite furibonda scoppiata in un ristorante del quartiere Prati, a due passi dalla Rai, finita con l’arrivo della polizia e qualche contuso.
INSULTI - «Ha cominciato a urlare "pezzo di m..., ’sto c.... di Bertolaso ancora va in giro". E poi di nuovo "pezzo di m...." e alzava sempre di più la voce», racconta Cieri, 43 anni, che non è «un bullo», ma l’amministratore delegato della Ecofim, un’impresa di costruzioni di Roma che «non fa né appalti pubblici né privati, ma solo sviluppo», precisa. Alla Nuova Fiorentina, uno dei più classici ritrovi della domenica sera romana per una pizza o una tagliata prima del cinema, c’erano un centinaio di persone e «molte famiglie». E così, all’ennesimo insulto l’imprenditore si è alzato: «Sono andato al tavolo di Fuksas, che era con la moglie e una coppia di amici, per dirgli di abbassare la voce e soprattutto moderare i termini visto che c’erano dei bambini e poi credo che il capo della Protezione Civile meriti rispetto. La risposta? "Fascista squadrista" ed è partita una formaggiera».


URLA - Che Cieri non è riuscito del tutto ad evitare: «Mi hanno medicato al Gemelli, ma non è niente». Alla formaggiera, però, sono seguiti «piatti, posate, bicchieri, è volata anche una bottiglia d’olio. Sembrava un invasato». A dargli una calmata ci ha pensato il nipote di Cieri, 16 anni, un metro e novanta e tanto canottaggio nelle braccia, il quale vista l’evoluzione dell’alterco nel frattempo si era avvicinato al tavolo dell’architetto. L’archistar «ha ripreso a urlare "squadristi, fascisti. Siete tutti dei fascisti", ma non rivolto a Bertolaso o a me, ma al ristorante. E a quel punto è scoppiata la rissa». Fuksas ha rimediato «un paio di pizze» ha raccontato la moglie Doriana «ed è scappato via — aggiunge Cieri — altrimenti l’avrebbero linciato». Due minuti dopo è arrivata la polizia. E Bertolaso? Il capo della Protezione Civile non ha reagito: «Ha fatto finta di niente, Fuksas urlava ma lui non sembrava curarsene. Ha raggiunto il suo tavolo insieme alle persone che lo accompagnavano. Però quando il clima è diventato pesante si vedeva che era imbarazzato, anzi direi mortificato»._

Questa mi mancava:unhappy:

Il lancio della formaggiera non si puo' sentire


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Il racconto di Luca Cieri l'imprenditore presente alla lite con Bertolaso: inveiva, tirava piatti, poi è scappato_
> 
> _Massimiliano FuksasMILANO - «Non mi ero nemmeno accorto che c’era Massimiliano Fuksas. Ero a cena con mio figlio, mia madre, mio padre, i miei fratelli e mio nipote». Insomma, una normale cena di famiglia al ristorante. Normale fino a quando la porta della Nuova Fiorentina si è aperta ed è entrato Guido Bertolaso. «All’improvviso Fuksas ha iniziato a inveire» racconta Luca Cieri, ovvero il «bullo che ha preso le difese di Bertolaso aggredendoci» come lo ha definito l’architetto della «Nuvola» dell’Eur, protagonista domenica sera di una lite furibonda scoppiata in un ristorante del quartiere Prati, a due passi dalla Rai, finita con l’arrivo della polizia e qualche contuso._
> _INSULTI - «Ha cominciato a urlare "pezzo di m..., ’sto c.... di Bertolaso ancora va in giro". E poi di nuovo "pezzo di m...." e alzava sempre di più la voce», racconta Cieri, 43 anni, che non è «un bullo», ma l’amministratore delegato della Ecofim, un’impresa di costruzioni di Roma che «non fa né appalti pubblici né privati, ma solo sviluppo», precisa. Alla Nuova Fiorentina, uno dei più classici ritrovi della domenica sera romana per una pizza o una tagliata prima del cinema, c’erano un centinaio di persone e «molte famiglie». E così, all’ennesimo insulto l’imprenditore si è alzato: «Sono andato al tavolo di Fuksas, che era con la moglie e una coppia di amici, per dirgli di abbassare la voce e soprattutto moderare i termini visto che c’erano dei bambini e poi credo che il capo della Protezione Civile meriti rispetto. La risposta? "Fascista squadrista" ed è partita una formaggiera»._
> ...


 
Però a me viene un dubbio, perchè in questi casi si tratta sempre di interpretazione, ed i particolari a volte fanno la loro.
Non è quindi per apparir pignolo gratuitamente, o voler a tutti i costi prendere una parte piuttosto che un'altra, ma......
Formaggiera o formaggera? Con la "i" o senza?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Però a me viene un dubbio, perchè in questi casi si tratta sempre di interpretazione, ed i particolari a volte fanno la loro.
> Non è quindi per apparir pignolo gratuitamente, o voler a tutti i costi prendere una parte piuttosto che un'altra, ma......
> Formaggiera o formaggera? Con la "i" o senza?


Basta controllare come e' scritto sul corriere perche' nel 110% dei casi ho sbagliato io:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Ora sono in crisi il Corriere scrive formaggiera:unhappy:


----------



## ignavius (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora sono in crisi il Corriere scrive formaggiera:unhappy:


Si, ma il Corriere è "di sinistra", quindi non mi fido! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

*formaggiera *







, o formaggera,  _n.f._ [pl.  _-e_] recipiente che contiene il formaggio grattugiato da servire in tavola.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Si, ma il Corriere è "di sinistra", quindi non mi fido! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Io sono veramente inattendibile mi ricordo formaggiera


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io sono veramente inattendibile mi ricordo formaggiera


Rimane il fatto che questo _Massimiliano Fuksas _è un pazzo invasato


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

... avra' i suoi buoni  motivi per schifare Bertolaso ​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWnq_mik9mY


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Rimane il fatto che questo _Massimiliano Fuksas _*è un pazzo invasato*



A me non pare.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2010)

diciamo che è un esibizionista?!?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Rimane il fatto che questo _Massimiliano Fuksas _è un pazzo invasato



Lo e'... una mia amica ha avuto la sfortuna di lavorare nel suo studio, la sua esperienza e' durata 2 mesi... si e' ritirata piangendo:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... avra' i suoi buoni  motivi per schifare Bertolaso ​
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWnq_mik9mY


Eccerto, essendo di sinistra ci avrà sicuramente qualche santo e legittimo motivo se si mette a urlare come un ossesso senza che nessuno gli abbia detto o fatto niente...mica può essere che da quando è cambiata l'aria a Roma e gli amichetti di botteghe oscure non riescono a fargli avere più i giusti e legittimi (è di sinistra no? quindi solo giusti possono essere:mexican appalti...sia un pò nervosetto? Magari gli tocca pure lavorare!!! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eccerto, essendo di sinistra ci avrà sicuramente qualche santo e legittimo motivo se si mette a urlare come un ossesso senza che nessuno gli abbia detto o fatto niente...mica può essere che da quando è cambiata l'aria a Roma e gli amichetti di botteghe oscure non riescono a fargli avere più i giusti e legittimi (è di sinistra no? quindi solo giusti possono essere:mexican appalti...sia un pò nervosetto? Magari gli tocca pure lavorare!!! :carneval:




AH! E' di sinistra? Non lo sapevo :sorpreso:... comunque, io della sinistra 

attuale che va in giro, ne farei volentieri un bel falo'  .
Come ho gia detto, non voto da 20anni  :cincin2:


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eccerto, essendo di sinistra ci avrà sicuramente qualche santo e legittimo motivo se si mette a urlare come un ossesso senza che nessuno gli abbia detto o fatto niente...mica può essere che da quando è cambiata l'aria a Roma e gli amichetti di botteghe oscure non riescono a fargli avere più i giusti e legittimi (è di sinistra no? quindi solo giusti possono essere:mexican appalti...sia un pò nervosetto? Magari gli tocca pure lavorare!!! :carneval:


 pur detestando il personaggio posso dirti con assoluta certezza che Fuksas a rroma ha fatto un unico progetto, quello dell'eur, che ci ha messo 10 anni a far arrivare in cantiere (ad un certo punto stavano accannando tutto il progetto e lui ha detto pubblicamente che chiudeva lo studio romano, cosa comprensibilie poichè nel lazio non aveva altri lavori; a quel punto la giunta Veltroni ha sbloccato il lavoro e quella Alemanno non l'ha fermato... sai quanta gente ha nello studio lui? 40-50 famiglie circa dipendono da lì....).
Che a Fuksas tocchi lavorare, invece, è cosa impossibile poichè egli stesso non sa come si fa, ma questa è un'altra storia.... :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

Mah, quella di essere antipatici dev'essere una qualità insita nell'essere architetti e designer di "grido".
Non ne conosco uno che non sia cafone, ho un paio amici che dopo aver cominciato la professione si sono stronzati al limite della sopportabilità, quindi ho pure tagliato i ponti, ed ho conosciuto personalmente Stark, del quale, oltre a non piacermi la maggior parte dei suoi lavori, conservo una pessima impressione come persona ed un notevole lezzo da scarsa igiene personale.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Però a me viene un dubbio, perchè in questi casi si tratta sempre di interpretazione, ed i particolari a volte fanno la loro.
> Non è quindi per apparir pignolo gratuitamente, o voler a tutti i costi prendere una parte piuttosto che un'altra, ma......
> Formaggiera o formaggera? Con la "i" o senza?


 
Pare che sia arrivata la smentita daa parte dell'architetto: http://www.ilsalvagente.it/Sezione....a+ricostruzione+del+Corriere''&idSezione=6376


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Mah, quella di essere antipatici dev'essere una qualità insita nell'essere architetti e designer di "grido".
> Non ne conosco uno che non sia cafone, ho un paio amici che dopo aver cominciato la professione si sono stronzati al limite della sopportabilità, quindi ho pure tagliato i ponti, ed ho conosciuto personalmente Stark, del quale, oltre a non piacermi la maggior parte dei suoi lavori, conservo una pessima impressione come persona ed un notevole lezzo da scarsa igiene personale.


Richard Rogers è simpaticissimo.
E Mario Botta è di una cultura e onestà intellettuale paurosi.
Non sono tutti arrivati e quindi stronzi.


----------



## Papero (1 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eccerto, essendo di sinistra ci avrà sicuramente qualche santo e legittimo motivo se si mette a urlare come un ossesso senza che nessuno gli abbia detto o fatto niente...mica può essere che da quando è cambiata l'aria a Roma e gli amichetti di botteghe oscure non riescono a fargli avere più i giusti e legittimi (è di sinistra no? quindi solo giusti possono essere:mexican appalti...sia un pò nervosetto? Magari gli tocca pure lavorare!!! :carneval:


Non per niente a Firenze ha progettato la nuova cittadella viola. Non so se il committente è Diego Della Valle o la giunta del Sindaco Renzi ma cambia poco, sempre sinistrati sono


----------



## ignavius (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Richard Rogers è simpaticissimo.
> E Mario Botta è di una cultura e onestà intellettuale paurosi.
> *Non sono tutti* arrivati e quindi *stronzi*.


Indubbiamente, per fortuna. 
Solo che per la mia esperienza diretta non ho potuto farmi una grande opinione della categoria


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Richard Rogers è simpaticissimo.
> E *Mario Botta* è di una cultura e onestà intellettuale paurosi.
> Non sono tutti arrivati e quindi stronzi.


Botta e' fantastico! 

Veramente dal ponte alla caffettiera:umile:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Comunque a me i progetti di Fuksas piacciono


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque a me i progetti di Fuksas piacciono


 :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar: parliamone...... :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar: parliamone...... :mexican:


Mo non esagerare che ha fatto anche belle cose... Il complesso parrocchiale S.Paolo  e' bello...The Peres peace house (o come cavolo si chiama) e' bello... Maison des Art e' bello... anche l'intervento nel convento non mi ricordo il nome e' notevole.
E' un coglione ma non esageriamo... poi come tutti anche lui ha fatto delle cagate:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Pare che sia arrivata la smentita daa parte dell'architetto: http://www.ilsalvagente.it/Sezione.jsp?titolo=Fuksas%3A+''La+rissa+con+Bertolaso%3F+Falsa+la+ricostruzione+del+Corriere''&idSezione=6376


Smentisce solo che la rissa l'abbia avuta con Bertolaso come scrive il corriere... e infatti è così.

La formaggera l'ha tirata in faccia a un altro che non c'entrava 'na mazza! (Di cui ho sentito l'altra sera l'intervista in diretta su radio 24 quindi...l'accendiamo?!):mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mo non esagerare che ha fatto anche belle cose... Il complesso parrocchiale S.Paolo e' bello...*The Peres peace house* (o come cavolo si chiama) e' bello... Maison des Art e' bello... anche l'intervento nel convento non mi ricordo il nome e' notevole.
> E' un coglione ma non esageriamo... poi come tutti anche lui ha fatto delle cagate:carneval:


meravigliosa.
Sì, è vero ci sono dei suoi progetti che sono molto belli. 
Firmati da lui, intendo.
Non so quanta parte dei suoi progetti lui in effetti segua, ma chi fa questo lavoro sa quante lacrime e sangue costi. Quanto sia assurdo arrivare dalle quattro linee sul foglio a un progetto vero in cui le cose 'girino' e si incastrino. 
Posso dirti per certo che Fuksas non solo, come molti, non sa usare un pc per disegnare, ma nemmeno le squadrette.
che nel suo studio tiene pennelli e secchi di colore e fogli grandi appesi alle pareti. E la metà degli schizzi che girano sulle riviste non sono della sua mano ma degli asssitenti.... ma tracciate mentre parlavano con lui, sia chiaro!  
insomma, ha un ottimo team e tanti agganci, prima aveva una moglie estrosa ora ne ha uno molto molto traffichina, quindi sta in una botte di ferro! :up:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> meravigliosa.
> Sì, è vero ci sono dei suoi progetti che sono molto belli.
> Firmati da lui, intendo.
> Non so quanta parte dei suoi progetti lui in effetti segua, ma chi fa questo lavoro sa quante lacrime e sangue costi. Quanto sia assurdo arrivare dalle quattro linee sul foglio a un progetto vero in cui le cose 'girino' e si incastrino.
> ...


Beh a un certo punto le squadrette le avra' pure usate... ai suoi livelli attuali mi rifiuterei pure io:carneval:
Ma non e' l'unico... i grossi studi credo funzionino tutti cosi', poi la Star dello studio partecipera' piu' o meno attivamente ma ha schiavetti anche per andare al cesso.

Ma credo valga per tutto non solo per l'architettura, come dire Armani non sta sicuramente al tavolo da disegno


----------



## Mari' (1 Aprile 2010)

... allora non e' un "ivasato", il suo e' "Estro/Genio/Creativita' "


----------

